# Tire recommendation



## SlamminGears65Goat (Apr 29, 2012)

Guys,
I need to replace the tires on the Goat.
I want them to look as "original" as possible,
but in a radial.
Any suggestions as to size/brand would be great.
I wanted to go with redlines too, if it wasn't a lot more $.
Thanks,
Paul


----------



## Les Saville (Jan 27, 2013)

I bought a set of red line radials from Diamond Back in 2006 for my Chevelle, I chose Cooper tires because of a lack of their logo and they look great and ride nice. Diamond Back Classic Radial Tires


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

If you want something that looks as original as possible, but is a radial ---- check with Coker Tire. That's one of the things they do.

Bear


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Be prepared to spend $$$$. A good original appearing size and dimensionally correct tire would be about a 215/70/14 or a 215/75/14. I'm running Diamondback redlines 225/70/14's on my '65 (fronts) and they are the factory diameter, but a hair wider. The look is hard to beat. I used to run bias plys on my goats in the '70's-'80's and thought nothing of it.....until I tried radials. Changed the whole driving experience ....a huge improvement.


----------



## SlamminGears65Goat (Apr 29, 2012)

Thanks Guys,
I'll check out both.


----------

